# Have Nikon D80, should I upgrade to Nikon D200??



## CarolinaJ (Jul 8, 2013)

I've had my Nikon D80 for a while now and I love it! But I wanted something faster? I have the chance to purchase a Nikon D200 (barely used and in excellent condition) with a battery pack for $500. Do you think it is worth it? Is the D200 a better camera than the Nikon D80? I mainly shoot sports so I wanted to make sure the camera has good speed and great focus. I have issues with my Nikon D80 when I use my Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8D ED AF Zoom Nikkor Lens. Yes, I understand the Nikon D300 is better, but it is a lot more expensive. 

To give you a better idea of what I shoot, you can check out my website: carolinak9photography.com

Thank you for your help!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

honestly, $500 is way too much for a D200. I sold mine in mint condition with only 14k clicks and 2 CF cards for $300. 
you can get a D200 on ebay all day long for around $300 (give or take a little)
you can get a used D90 with a low shutter count for under $500. I sold MY D90 for $500, and it came with 3 batteries and the OEM battery grip. 
D90's are going $400ish for the body only and is a better camera than the D200. If your budget is under $500, go with a D90. if you can throw another $200 onto the budget, for under $700 you can get a used D7000. (many go around $600ish)

the main point is....$500 is waaay too much for a D200, even in EX condition, unless it is coming with some good lenses.
If you check ebay completed listings, you can get a D300 for around $500 if you are patient and hunt around a little.


----------



## CarolinaJ (Jul 8, 2013)

The shutter count on the D200 is *14408. *Is that good or bad?


----------



## apvm (Jul 8, 2013)

14k is not bad but like the man said, $500 is way too much for the body only.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

yea, 14k is a very low shutter count, but the D200 is OLD tech. its still a good camera, but for $500 you can jump to a D90 which is a better performing camera pretty much across the board. check completed ebay listings on the D200 and you will find plenty of them in the $300 range.  if you are going to push the $400-$500 budget, skip the D200 all together and go with a D90. I have owned both of those cameras and the D90 is far better.


----------



## goodguy (Jul 8, 2013)

Are you for real ?
D200 is OLD!!!

Get a modern camera, you can get a NEW D5100 for close to this price.
You probably can get a nicely used D7000 for 500$-600$


----------



## Rob99 (Jul 8, 2013)

Price is way to high, check KEH. There is one on there right now in EX condition for $275.

I picked up a D300 as a back up to my D700 well over a year ago for $550.

Shop around, there are much much better deals out there.


----------



## CarolinaJ (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok then, which is better, the D300 or the D90?


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

CarolinaJ said:


> Ok then, which is better, the D300 or the D90?



 d300 is better


----------



## CarolinaJ (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, I have another question. What is up with this thing I'm reading about Nikon saying that the life of the camera/shutter is 100,000 counts? What happens onces you reach that?? I mean, I have well over that on my Nikon D80, but it concerns me when looking at used cameras and some of them have like 70K give or take, how much longer do I spect the camera to work??? Help??


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

the 100,000 actuation's is just what Nikon has averaged the expected lifespan to be. its not an exact science. i have seen cameras still working after 300k+ clicks, and some that need a shutter replacement after 30k clicks. its like mileage on a car. the lower the number, the longer you would expect it to last. its still a pretty good guideline though if you are looking at used cameras because it can also be indicative of the cameras overall use. more clicks probably also means more use of the other cameras buttons, changing of lenses, and wear and tear on the body itself.


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 9, 2013)

If outdoor dog photography is your goal I really recommend the D300.  You can ignore the D5100 comment above your lens won't AF with it.  If you spend  a little time you can find a nice one under $500..  I mostly shoot birds which is way more demanding on AF but I have some puppies in my flickr.. link is below I think


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2013)

CarolinaJ said:


> I have the chance to purchase a Nikon D200 (barely used and in excellent condition) with a battery pack for $500. Do you think it is worth it?


If the 'battery pack' the D200 comes with is in fact a Nikon MB-D200 vertical grip and includes 2 Nikon batteries, $500 is not all that much out of line.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 9, 2013)

I just thought they meant a battery.  I would still get a D90 or D300 for a $500 budget.  Even if the D200 has a grip and extra batteries.


----------



## CarolinaJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, a battery pack with 2 batteries. Another question, I'm looking at D300, would you pay $100 more to get 40K less shutter counts?


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

CarolinaJ said:


> Yes, a battery pack with 2 batteries. Another question, I'm looking at D300, would you pay $100 more to get 40K less shutter counts?



yes


----------



## CarolinaJ (Jul 10, 2013)

How about a Nikon D300 with only 17K shutter count and excellent body shape for $650?? Is it a good price?


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

CarolinaJ said:


> How about a Nikon D300 with only 17K shutter count and excellent body shape for $650?? Is it a good price?



check ebay completed listings as well as current listings. 
nikon d300 body in Digital Cameras | eBay
also look at craigslist in your area. 
honestly though, for $650 you can get a D7000 used with low shutter count. 
nikon d7000 body in Digital Cameras | eBay

for that budget, i would go D7000, D300(s), D90


----------



## KmH (Jul 10, 2013)

I would pay $100 more to get the D300's Multi-CAM 3500 auto focus module, and the CMOS image sensor the D300 has, even if the D300 had a 50,000 shutter count.


----------



## CarolinaJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Those 7000 though are not sold in the US. I don't like buying outside of US.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

fine...U.S only
nikon d7000 body in Digital Cameras | eBay

you ARE planning on doing some bit of the buying process on your own... at some point...yes?


----------



## CarolinaJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, I was already looking at the ones in USA only.  So D7000 is really a lot better than the D300 then?


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

CarolinaJ said:


> Yes, I was already looking at the ones in USA only.  So D7000 is really a lot better than the D300 then?



the D300 has a better AF system and full alloy body. 
D7000 has more MP, better sensor, better ISO performance. almost as good AF. 
i dont know that i would necessarily call the D7000 a LOT better, but better enough that i would get it over the D300.


----------



## CarolinaJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok, I'm very close to making my decision, just 2 questions. Is the D7000 weather sealed like the D300? And does the D7000 use the same type of memory card as my D80? I know the D300 uses a different type.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

D7000 is not sealed quite like the D300. 
it also uses SD cards, where the D300 uses CF cards. 
the D300s uses one SD and one CF card.


----------



## CarolinaJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok, sorry, one last question. Which of the 2 would you say if faster for sports shooting?


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

CarolinaJ said:


> Ok, sorry, one last question. Which of the 2 would you say if faster for sports shooting?



the D300 has a higher FPS and more AF points. but, its an older camera. 
Nikon D300 vs D7000 - Our Analysis


----------



## CarolinaJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your help. I really appreciated it.


----------



## goodguy (Jul 11, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> D7000 is not sealed quite like the D300.
> it also uses SD cards, where the D300 uses CF cards.
> the D300s uses one SD and one CF card.



Picture IQ, low light performance and mega pixel on the D7000 is better as well over the D300


----------

